# Beelitz Helstatten Hospital, Berlin 2009



## melbel (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi! This is my first post as I'm useless with computers ......Hope it works!!

I tried to capture some of the atmosphere and history of the hospital, it was beautiful but also sad


----------



## Krypton (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow what an interesting place, Was it just in the woods in the middle of nowhere? Do you have any details of when it closed?


----------



## channonwindmill (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a great explore and I love your shots melbel - cheers for posting!


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Jun 19, 2009)

wow... nice explore, some excellent pics there thanks for sharing.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 19, 2009)

Fantastic site and stunning pics, Melbel. Love the 5th shot with the stairs and arches...very Escheresque! 
Excellent work.


----------



## infromthestorm (Jun 19, 2009)

That's what's been missing from my life "The Wow factor" thanks for restoring it,Loved it


----------



## boxerheaven (Jun 19, 2009)

excellent pics


----------



## swedish (Jun 19, 2009)

wicked looking explore, some really nice shots good work melbel


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 19, 2009)

This place looks like well worth a visit -even with all the decay. Loving that glazed brickwork -the blue contrasting with the white -crisp 
Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## Darkness (Jun 19, 2009)

Great post, and amazing pics.
Some of that grafitti is stunning, and almost in keeping with the building!


----------



## james.s (Jun 19, 2009)

That's better than anything english!


----------



## lilli (Jul 3, 2009)

Krypton said:


> Wow what an interesting place, Was it just in the woods in the middle of nowhere? Do you have any details of when it closed?



Heres a bit of the hospitals history:

Beelitz Military Hospital was built in the late 1890’s for the recuperation of injured soldiers and was built in 4 large sections and these included hydrotherapy, surgery, psychiatric care and even a rifle range! A young Adolph Hitler was sent here after wounding his leg in WWI!! 

Before the end of WWII it was in use by the German Army after the War was over it was taken over by the Soviet Arm as it fell on the Eastern side of Berlin and Germany. This is made most evident by the statue in front of the administration and hydrotherapy blocks, who is a soldier wearing a medal carrying a gun and a stretcher.

After the fall of the wall and communism in Germany the Military hospital was slowly would down with the last Military patient leaving in 1995, the last buildings to be abandoned were the surgery and the psychiatric ward.

The tower is already redeveloped, a lot of the grounds are being cleared to make way for the redevelopment of the other buildings due to be complete in 2013. The local hotel used to be part of the hospital complex and there is a big mural on the stairway wall of the site and its buildings!


----------



## Marley85 (Jul 3, 2009)

is there a dog in the back ground on the 13th picture?
fantasic find mate realy nice pictures to well done


----------



## melbel (Jul 8, 2009)

Thankyou Marley and well spotted!!! That was a Great Dane called Artemis who I met there with his owners....They very kindly made him pose on the bed, which made a great photo!!!!


----------

